# Question about wet wading



## Jfish (Sep 22, 2010)

What do you guys use? I'm thinking of getting some Simms brand shoes that are sort of sandals. My concern is hiking through brush and grass.

Does anyone use wading socks with just their wading boots?


----------



## Curt (Jan 5, 2011)

You might want to consider an old pair of leather work boots. I prefer something that offers good protection for ones feet and ankles against rocks, logs, stumps, brush etc.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Try breathables! They transmit the cool temp well but protect you from poisen ivy grass cuts leaches ect.

Otherwise I've always used cheap canvas shoes or wading hikers.


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

Use your wading boots with a pair of neoprene wading socks under them. They are designed to be used in the stream for traction and protection of your feet and ankles. Using an old pair of hiking boots is fine for a little while but after they dry several times the seams are apt to split or the glue on the sole may seperate. They simply are not designed to be soaked repeatedly. 

Also, if you really want to wet wade (not use breathables) look into a pair of quick drying wading pants. You can find them made by a ton of companies. I really like the ones made by Simms but they are expensive. The Columbia products are slightly cheaper and very good quality. These pants will keep the poison ivy off you when you are not in the creek and also dry very quickly once you exit the water.


----------



## rcleofly (Feb 18, 2012)

I just run up and down the bank in a pair of water shoes. I've been doing it my whole life and my legs have become use to it. Some friends call me leather legs. I'm lucky, I've never even had poison ivy and last year I laid in it just to prove to a friend I won't get it. Most of my friends just use beathables.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

I would recommend getting a good pair of wet wading shoes or sandals.
I wear the simms shoes, but you may want to consider the Korkers shoes or sandals. Get an additional pair of inserts with studded aquastealth.
I wear Exofficio convertible pants, they are available by several manufacturers. If you need to brush bust to the bank, wear the legs, then zip them off. The legs also come in handy if you come to an area that is weed choked.


----------



## Jfish (Sep 22, 2010)

Lots of different ideas here.

I have many pairs of breathable waders and boots. Waist highs to chest.

I plan to hike around 2.5 miles to high altitude to fish mountain lakes and streams. I'll be carrying food, water, waist pack that hooks to a backpack (Simms), and fly rod. I plan to wear convertible pants and hike with my hiking boots to the lake.

I'm trying to pack as light as possible. I was thinking the wading sandal would be packable or even the shoes. My boots are super bulky.

I don't plan to be in the water a lot as the water will be cold so maybe some wading socks with the shoes in case the water is too cold?

These backpacking trips are the main reason for buying something.


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

Jfish said:


> Lots of different ideas here.
> 
> I have many pairs of breathable waders and boots. Waist highs to chest.
> 
> ...


Socks other than neos, will add very little warmth, but they will certainly add comfort. Rocks get in sandals. The simms shoe and sandal are identical except the shoes have a mesh liner.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

I just wear my regular wading boots with neoprene socks and regular socks under that. they fit well that way, just like when I have waders on with them.

before that it was an old pair of running shoes, etc.

J-


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

tennis shoes always worked 4 me


----------



## FredBearYooper (Oct 5, 2009)

Vibram Toe Shoes


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I hate getting rocks in my shoes. Drives me nuts! Breathables are light and provides plenty of protection from ticks, grass cuts, logs, poison ivy, leeches.Yuck!. If your not wading deep then breathable hippers are nice. I have a pair and love them for getting in and out of a canoe or long boat.


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

I have used a pair of Simms Streamtred Sandals for the past year...

They have been pretty good, I had to re-sew some of the seams after the first few times using them as they were literally falling apart on me, but since then they have held up better...

I would not go with an open backed model again though and that's why I just ordered a pair of Keen McKenzie shoes which are made for use in and out of water, but will not allow gravel inside as my Simms did...

I know Simms has a version with a full mesh liner, but I have had really good luck with Keen footwear in the past and decided to go with them...


----------



## Jfish (Sep 22, 2010)

Boozer said:


> I have used a pair of Simms Streamtred Sandals for the past year...
> 
> They have been pretty good, I had to re-sew some of the seams after the first few times using them as they were literally falling apart on me, but since then they have held up better...


Man for the brand I wouldn't think you should've had to re-sew them.  I thought about getting Simms when we go out west at a local shop but I'll reconsider.

Whatever I decide I think I'll not get the sandal models due to the rocks. I've heard that is the downside of the sandals.


----------



## Jackster1 (Aug 17, 2001)

I just wear my wading boots and plastic, zip leg pants. One brand keeps getting mentioned here but for the convertable pants it doesn't much matter. If you're really hiking in there'll be no one to see the label anyhow. 
A word of warning. On some of those convertable pants the sun fades them. If you wear them as shorts too much you might just end up with two-toned pants. My bud Kirk found that out the hard way.

I tried wading sandles but value my toe nails too much and also don't seem to get the firm footing and ankle support I like. I liked my Chota boots a lot but the webbing that makes lacing them so easy broke so I opted for that brand that is mentioned so much. They were nice once wet but pure torture devices when dry and shrunken. I went with Korkers with the Boa lacing system now and ain't looking back.


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

Jfish said:


> Man for the brand I wouldn't think you should've had to re-sew them. I thought about getting Simms when we go out west at a local shop but I'll reconsider.
> 
> Whatever I decide I think I'll not get the sandal models due to the rocks. I've heard that is the downside of the sandals.


I could have sent them in for warranty, but was faster/easier to do it myself...


----------



## Jfish (Sep 22, 2010)

Boozer said:


> I could have sent them in for warranty, but was faster/easier to do it myself...


Yep that's always a PITA. Especially when you pay top dollar for a certain brand.


----------



## Beaglernr (Dec 1, 2002)

I've walked many miles in Yellowstone, third creek of Slough creek every other year and other long walks in hot weather. I've found to carry a wading pants to take minimal space..but the light weight cabelas wading shoes...light..drys fast are good. This year they were 40 bucks. The rivers are cold...still nice to have some protection when landing a fish and dry feet when walking back.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

brushbuster said:


> I hate getting rocks in my shoes. Drives me nuts! Breathables are light and provides plenty of protection from ticks, grass cuts, logs, poison ivy, leeches.Yuck!. If your not wading deep then breathable hippers are nice. I have a pair and love them for getting in and out of a canoe or long boat.


the neoprene socks that I have have built in gravel gaurds that roll down over the top of the boots, no rocks etc can get in. 

J-


----------



## coaster101 (Oct 9, 2005)

marl walkers by patagonia bought them for salt flats but good in fresh water too


----------

